# Vibration helping with impaction



## Shaif (Oct 27, 2016)

I have come across a few articles now touting the success of vibration to ease constipation in chelonians. One article even had a picture of a "vibration device" taped to a tort's plastron.

Has anyone tried this?

Jokes aside-- and I can think of quite a few, there seems to be sound science behind this....


----------



## TheSulcata (Oct 27, 2016)

I have no idea, seems like a crazy thing that just might work


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2016)

Might work in conjunction with internal lubricating.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Might work in conjunction with internal lubricating.


BAHAHAHA, bad, very very bad.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2016)

Okay, seriously, I seen a picture some place with one taped to a tortoise. I have no idea where I seen it. Have no idea if it worked.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2016)

lots of people say car rides help the tortoises go


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 28, 2016)

With constipation the cause should always be treated first. 

This is most likely dehydration and/or lack of fibre in the diet. 

Get those right and poop should follow. 

However, stress invariably induces pooping and I imagine that's the source of the vibration story. 

Try: 
- Soaking your tort and just refusing to take him out. Scrabbling the sides invariably induces poop eventually. 
- A car journey. Joe never fails to poop on a car journey.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree with @JoesMum here: I give Oli soaks in warm water.


----------



## Shaif (Oct 28, 2016)

I do soaks faithfully-- and actually love them as that's the only time I allow myself to handle the babies.

I wonder if the car ride has vibration too? 

Kind of neat and academically interesting. And funny.


----------



## Shaif (Oct 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Might work in conjunction with internal lubricating.




Haaaa! Hilarious.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2016)

wellington said:


> BAHAHAHA, bad, very very bad.



I was merely suggesting food with mineral oil mixed in or mineral oil squirted up the cloaca.


----------

